# Terry's Chocolate Works Admin - York - July 2014



## RichPDG (Jul 18, 2014)

*The History*

Terry's was a chocolate and confectionery maker in York, England. Its history stretched back to 1767, but in 1993 it was taken over by Kraft Foods. The company's headquarters, later renamed The Chocolate Works factory, was closed by Kraft in 2005, and products using the Terry's brand name are now produced in other Kraft facilities in Poland, Sweden, Belgium, and Slovakia. The Terry's name eventually became part of MondelÄ“z International.

In 1767 as Robert Berry opened a shop close to Bootham Bar, York, selling cough lozenges, lemon and orange candied peel and other sweets. Joined by William Bayldon, the partners renamed the business Bayldon and Berry confectionery.

Born in Pocklington, Joseph Terry came to York to serve as an apprentice apothecary in Stonegate. On gaining his certificates, he set up as a chemist in Walmgate. But after marrying Harriet Atkinson in 1823, he met her elderly uncle Robert Berry. After William Bayldon left the business, Terry agreed to become a partner in the confectionery business, and after closing his chemists shop joined the confectionery business in St Helen's Square, York.

In 1825 after the death of Robert Berry, Terry agreed a new partnership with Robert's son George, renaming the business Terry & Berry. In 1828, George left the business and it was renamed Terry's of York. Using his skills as a chemist, Joseph developed new lines of chocolate, confectionery, sugared sweets, candied peel, marmalade and medicated lozenges. He began using the developing railway network of the North Eastern Railway, to distribute his products over the North of England and as far away as London.

In 1923, Frank and Noel Terry joined the family business. They revamped the company, launching new products and bought a site off of Bishopthorpe Road, York on which to develop a new factory known as Terry's Confectionery Works. Built in an Art Deco style, the factory included a distinct clock tower.

Opened in 1926, new products including the Chocolate Apple, Terry's Chocolate Orange, and Terry's All Gold were all developed and produced onsite.

In 2004, Kraft Foods decided to absorb Terry's, switch production of remaining products All Gold and Chocolate Orange to their own factories in Belgium, Sweden, Poland and Slovakia, and close the plant. The factory closed on 30 September 2005, with the loss of 317 jobs.
*
The Explore*

Whilst on holiday in Yorkshire, I happened to keep noticing road signs with York on them which got me thinking about places to explore and soon I found myself here. My first visit was more of a recce than an actual explore as security was only 30 seconds away at any given time and didn't want to get the access sealed up. Having spotted my way in, I retired back to my holiday home to return in due course. So picture the scene, I return and check on the security cabin and to my disbelief, the whole lot was locked up and not a guard in sight! Being aware that there were active alarm and camera systems in place, I quickly made my way inside.

What can I say about this place but WOW! This place is spectacular and has definitely stood the test of time well. Must say a massive thanks to a few people for the hints and tips given to me. (You know who you are! 

*1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





*Upon leaving and whilst grabbing a few external shots, Who should turn up but secca! Hats off to the guy as he was actually very nice towards me. 

Well I hope you've enjoyed reading through my report and don't forget to look out for my next explore wherever it may be! :thumb​


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 18, 2014)

What an impressive building! Quite a bit of decadence going on in there! Great post!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2014)

What a great place and great photos..nice to have a helpful security guy for a change.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 18, 2014)

Amazing pictures. A sad end for the firm and its workers.


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 18, 2014)

What beautiful achitecture! I hope it doesn't end up destroyed or at least becomes posh flats or something, as long as they don't strip the redeeming features out first :0(


----------



## RichPDG (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments and feedback everyone. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 19, 2014)

I need to get myself up here.. Defo on my list
Wicked shots dude thanks


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 19, 2014)

a truly fantastic building


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 19, 2014)

Excellent photos
what a beautiful building gone to waste
good work richpdg


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2014)

What a spectacular building and photos too,the interior is also amazing thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 19, 2014)

Fantastic shots of the place. And I really enjoyed seeing this on Utopia2 during the week.


----------



## woody65 (Jul 19, 2014)

it was used by a firm of solicitors until recently


----------



## AgentTintin (Jul 19, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## ginger5092 (Jul 19, 2014)

Why do we insist on selling the " family jewels " to foreign companies, what a waste


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2014)

Ace report its great to hear peoples personal experiences rather than just history it makes the report come alive which you have done along with your impressive piks. Well done that man its a stellar place this


----------



## ginger5092 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great pics, well done, just so sad


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh well done dude. That is one very impressive building, and the design is just awesome. Great Architecture indeed. 1st time I have seen the interior of the admin. Top reporting


----------



## chazman (Jul 20, 2014)

bit of luck,must have been a shift changeover by sec firm,doesnt look good for their biz,but as you say guy was cool,proves we aint all assholes. your photos are top notch.hat off to you.


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jobs a good 'un, well done fella, awesome photographs!


----------

